# Blackthorn Manor 2009- "The End"



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

My haunt this year:








Pysch! I let my Mom decorate the front yard to throw new neighbors off for the big night....

We didn't get a whole lot out. I had TV's, spots and all sorts of things that had to be nixed because of the super crappy weather we had that night, but all in all I think things turned out pretty well.

Welcome to "The End"....

Until next year! Happy Halloween!!

Please excuse some of the photos. It was a long wet and cold night-- I couldn't stop shivering!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your corpse things are awesome! What do you call them?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really enjoyed your photos.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nicely done. Love the collection of gas masks, where on earth did you get them?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! Two of the gas masks I had, the rest were from ebay-- one really fab one didn't get used cause it was vintage WWII.

I don't know what to call "the corpse things". They sort of evolved into shadow people.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice haunt. I love the campfire.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very creepy haunt, the shadow people are really freaky! liked your pumpkins too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the cauldron with all of the candles. Nice set-up and I love the psych-out with the cute props. Niiiiiice!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you have one of the greatest creative imaginations on here! You theme was perfect!!! And I also love the corpsed guys!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow everything looks great!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love your work! Your zombie guys are brilliant, lots of creepy elements in your haunt! Very creative! I also love the black and white photos.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool and love the fact that ya didn't let the crappy weather keep you from having an excellent display.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow... I'm reeling at the idea that _that was the stripped down version_.
Very, very cool... more stuff than I could mention without a paragraph... starting with them wikkid cool Tim Burton gates  ... sweet haunt and great pictures!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the 'decay' photos of the pumpkins afterwards... Don't think I've seen any followup photos before.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great haunt. I thought the same thing as Revenant about the gates looking Tim Burtonish. Do you have a how to on them? Also loved the eyeball plant. Might have to use that one, I have so many eyes laying around here. lol


----------

